# Nigerian dwarf doeling lying down



## Anquan81 (Jun 5, 2017)

Our 12 week old Nigerian Dwarf doe was acting weird last night, lying down, then standing up, then lying down, over and over while she ate her grain. Anyone ever seen this behavior before? She seems totally normal besides the strange lying down behavior. Hoping she isn't in pain from bloat or something else.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 5, 2017)

how is she this morning?
pooping normal?
peeing normal?
how much grain do you feed?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jun 5, 2017)

Temp?


----------



## Anquan81 (Jun 5, 2017)

Normal temp. She has poop that are pelleted, but sticking together in clumps. She has been peeing normally. She seems fine this morning, active and eating normally. I gave her a baking soda drench late last night. I give her a cup of grain in the morning and in the evening. She has access to all the grass and weeds and brush she can eat.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 5, 2017)

I'd cut back the feed. A 12 week old Dwarf shouldn't get that much.


----------



## Anquan81 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll cut it back. She seems fine tonight.


----------

